# Sandstorms



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

We seem to have sandstorm all year round now

Huge one blowing outside just now.. I cannot see Zamalek through the dirty orange haze and the taste in my mouth is ughhhh


----------



## Musical (Feb 8, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> We seem to have sandstorm all year round now
> 
> Huge one blowing outside just now.. I cannot see Zamalek through the dirty orange haze and the taste in my mouth is ughhhh


Small duststorm in Maadi for about 2 hours today, but it has abated now. I spent a while fitting bolts to ill-fitting windows and closing shutters...


----------



## cutiepie (Mar 14, 2009)

Earthquake in the Red Sea! quiet a big one felt in Hurghada and Sharm!!


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

cutiepie said:


> Earthquake in the Red Sea! quiet a big one felt in Hurghada and Sharm!!


magnitude 4.4 

Earthquake - Magnitude 4.4 - EGYPT - 2012 January 30, 17:04 UTC


----------

